# Help needed with visa information



## minesy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi

can anyone help me with what appears to be a very complicated procedure please, i am sure there must be plenty of people who have gone through this and it must be easier than the stuff i am reading.

I am due to start my job out in Abu Dhabi in January 2012 and i have a wife and 2 children aged 8 and 5. The family can not join me out there until about April. My employer is arranging my visa etc for me to start in January. What i dont quite understand is how my wife and children aquire their residency visa, as especially for the two kids as the school needs a residency vias for the application. I asumed that my children would automatically be given their visa based on the fact i as their father has one.

Thanks for looking and any info on this will be appreciated.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You will sponsor your family. The processing of their visas cannot be started till your visa processing has been completed. Speak with your company's PRO/HR department, they will explain everything to you. Are you paying for their visas or your employer?


----------



## minesy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi BedouGirl i am hoping that the company are paying the costs of all visas, they recently requested an attested copy of my marriage certificate so i assumed thats why they needed it but i am stsrting to believe i will have to arrange for the family to join me. 
I am starting to get a bit frustrated as i was initially told its a straight forward process but it appears otherwise

Would i be right in thinking that even children are required to have a residency visa as the school are asking to see this for registration.

Also is it possible to arrange a family visa as i have heard of this for other countries.

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, the kids do need residency to go to school. Each visa is separate but they can all be done in one go. From what you are saying it sounds like the company are processing you and your wife but not the kids. To be honest I am not sure about how that works but if you were coming here for work, your company would make the application first, once it was issued, you would come with it to Dubai and be stamped in on it and then hand it over to your employer with your passport to complete the rest of the process and the resident's permit would be stamped in the passport. I can't imagine it would be dissimilar for family members being sponsored. The main point being that the passports have to be here for that to happen and your sponsorship process must be complete. I would go to your HR department to clarify what they are doing for you so you know where you stand on whether you have to do and/or pay for these visas. If they say, it's you, I suggest you ask if they can help you.


----------

